# Bilder detailliert ausschneiden



## aMek (1. März 2003)

Hi leute weiss nicht ob die frage bei solchen proes hier nicht zu einfach ist aber wie schaffe zb hier http://www.t-online.de/cms/star/te/te-0301-bildbox-3-dtmdemo,property=Bild.jpg nur das auto sauber auszuschneiden
mfg amek


----------



## Lord Brain (1. März 2003)

Entweder du benutzt die Lasso-Werkzeuge (oberer Kringel) oder zoomst 'n Stück weit ran und machst mit dem Radiergummi (unterer Kringel) alles weg, was du nicht haben willst...


----------



## aMek (1. März 2003)

jo danke klappt wunderbar


----------

